# Yiannaki's Tastebox Adventures



## Yiannaki (10/8/14)

Soooooo....

The Tastebox has arrived 

I feel like I have a little piece of SA vaping culture with me. I love how this box symbolises our shared passion for vaping and I'm glad to be a part of it 

Here is the box in the flesh, alongside Eva (my LP Reo grand) who will be the judge on the liquids 







Now where do I start?

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 2


----------



## Yiannaki (10/8/14)

First up on the chopping block! 


Company: Witchers Brew
Product Name: Devil's Cut





Mod: Reo Grand
Atomiser: RM2
Coil Resistance: 0.67
Wicking Material: Rayon
Strength: 18mg

Reviewer Notes: 
Let me start off by saying, I'm not usually a tobacco kind of guy. I stick to my desert vapes and fruity vapes.

The first thing that hits you with this juice is a unmistakeable, distinct and complex tobacco flavour. At first I was convinced this wasn't for me, but I pressed on.

Once my palette had adjusted I started to pick up a hints of a banana, maple taste with a slight sweetness on exhale.

The tobacco I was tasting previously also had a toasted-ness about it, which lingered in the aftertaste. 

For those seeking some throat hit, I would say that this juice has a medium throat it. You definitely feel it but it doesn't bash your throat.

Overall I would say this is a good juice for those who aren't even inclined toward tobacco style vapes and I'm sure those who love their tobaccos would go wild for this. If you're in the market for a complex, toasted tobacco style vape, give this a try.

Overall rating: Nom!


Similar to: Nothing I've tasted before

Avoid if: Don't avoid it, definitely give it a try.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## MurderDoll (10/8/14)

Great thread! Look forward to seeing your views!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/8/14)

Now this is TasteBox the way it should be!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki (10/8/14)

Thanks for the encouragement guys ; D

Next up!

Company: Vapour Mountain
Product Name: Orange





Mod: Reo Grand
Atomiser: RM2
Coil Resistance: 0.67
Wicking Material: Rayon
Strength: 9mg

Reviewer Notes: 

This is a purely orange vape through and through. It has a citrus tangyness that comes through on the inhale. On the exhale, you're greeted by a smooth, tangy and very natural orange flavour. I wouldn't describe it as sweet at all. That tangyness stays on the tongue during exhale. 

There's not much more to say here except this juice is really good. It would be perfect for those looking for simple, smooth flavour to keep them going throughout the day. It's not going to be the juice that is going to get everyone talking about it but it's the one that you pop in, vape and know it won't disappoint. 

I love my throat hit and at 9mg it was non existent. Would love to try some in 18mg.

Overall rating: Nom!


Similar to: JustB Naartjie

Avoid if: You hate all things citrus.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (10/8/14)

Lovely @Yiannaki 
This is great, keep it up! You are doing superbly. 
Also intriguing because we dont know whats next!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Yiannaki (10/8/14)

Silver said:


> Lovely @Yiannaki
> This is great, keep it up! You are doing superbly.
> Also intriguing because we dont know whats next!


Thank you @Silver I'm really enjoying this experience 

Next one drops soon!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (10/8/14)

Nice to see some premium and/or boutique juices in the box 

Great reviews @Yiannaki!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (10/8/14)

Sticking with the VM theme...

Company: Vapour Mountain
Product Name: Passion Peach





Mod: Reo Grand
Atomiser: RM2
Coil Resistance: 0.67
Wicking Material: Rayon
Strength: 6mg

Reviewer Notes:



This is the perfect vape for a hot summers day! Relaxing by the pool, drinking a cocktail with some VM passion peach loaded up.

If I could describe this liquid in one word, it would be juicy. On the exhale I'm getting a wonderful, sweet grandilla flavour. It's got a juice like sugary sweetness that feels just right. 

On the aftertaste is where the peach comes into play. In contrast to that sugary sweetness, the peach is far more neutral and composed. It's flavour is not as strong as the grandilla exhale but a great mellow ending to end the taste experience. 

At 6mg, throat hit was absent once again. I will most certainly be ordering this in 18mg.

For me, this is undoubtedly bottle worthy for the reo! 




Overall rating: Nom nom nom!


Similar to: I'm not really sure 

Avoid if: sweetness, grandilla and peach aren't your thing.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/8/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Sticking with the VM theme...


 
There is very little doubt that Vapour Mountain and @Oupa are a class act!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (10/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> There is very little doubt that Vapour Mountain and @Oupa are a class act!


I must concur!!

If only there was some tropical ice in this box

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki (10/8/14)

Company: Eciggies
Product Name: Toro Rouge






Mod: Reo Grand
Atomiser: RM2
Coil Resistance: 0.67
Wicking Material: Rayon
Strength: 1.8 % (that's what the bottle said. Not sure what this translates to in mg)

Reviewer Notes:

I wasn't impressed with this flavour at all to be blunt. 

I would get a slight red bull taste on exhale which quickly disappeared and I was left tasting something I couldn't quite put my finger on. 

An artificial, unidentifiable taste lingers as the after taste. 


Overall rating: Blech


Similar to: Not too sure.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Yiannaki (10/8/14)

Busy on my last flavour for this evening


----------



## Yiannaki (10/8/14)

Company: Heavenly E Liquid
Product: Strawberry Banana





Mod: Reo Grand
Atomiser: RM2
Coil Resistance: 0.67
Wicking Material: Rayon
Strength: 9mg

Reviewer Notes:

I had to drip this quite a bit to make my mind up on it.

Im usually a sucker for all banana flavoured things, be it: milkshakes, sweets, vapes.

I would say that the taste of this juice is reminiscent of a banana candy. Even though the bottle reads strawberry banana, I didn't taste any strawberry at all.

The banana is the key flavour in both the exhale as well as the aftertaste. My best description would be the banana candy I mentioned earlier on. It's taste is very sweet, artificial in a way. It reminds me of something I tasted when I was a kid. 

The flavour is not particularly great, but it's not ugly by any means. It just doesn't ignite my taste buds, and I can think of a million other things I would vape before this. 


Overall rating: Semi nom


Similar to: Banana sweets

Avoid if: Banana sweets, and candy like flavours aren't your thing.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Sir Vape (10/8/14)

Awesome reviews. That is one mean taste box.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (10/8/14)

The Inhaler said:


> Awesome reviews. That is one mean taste box.


Thanks man  I appreciate it.

I don't quite have the ability like @Silver does of describing what he's tasting but I'm giving it my best shot

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki (10/8/14)

I was getting a whole bag of mix tastes now when going back to my strawnilla so I've rebuilt. 

0.8 x 0.1 mm ribbon, 2mm Ewokfur, ugly coil. 0.83 ohms

Tomorrow's flavours will be sampled on this setup.


----------



## BumbleBee (10/8/14)

Great reviews @Yiannaki , VM Orange is going on my to do list. I'm not a big citrus fan but I've found that it's best to try everything and this one is speaking to me.

I also knew that I wasn't going to like banana vapes as I despise banana flavoured stuff until I had the opportunity to try some, if you haven't yet tried Lekka Vapours Elvis' Breakfast then do yourself a favour and buy some.

Sorry, didn't mean to hijack your thread... you may continue


----------



## Yiannaki (11/8/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Great reviews @Yiannaki , VM Orange is going on my to do list. I'm not a big citrus fan but I've found that it's best to try everything and this one is speaking to me.
> 
> I also knew that I wasn't going to like banana vapes as I despise banana flavoured stuff until I had the opportunity to try some, if you haven't yet tried Lekka Vapours Elvis' Breakfast then do yourself a favour and buy some.
> 
> Sorry, didn't mean to hijack your thread... you may continue


Thanks mate 

You're definitely not high jacking this thread. I want it to be a conversation and not a monologue  So member input is encouraged!

I hear you on the elvis's breakfast. It is delicious!! It's definitely on my all time top 10 flavours. I just need it in 18mg 

If you're feeling adventurous for some citrus style juices, Just B's Naartjie and Maartjie are a must!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/8/14)

Yiannaki said:


> If you're feeling adventurous for some citrus style juices, Just B's Naartjie and Maartjie are a must!


 
John I'll send you a bottle of @Just B Maartjie with you parcel that should head your way this coming week. I liked it but I have realised that I will probably only ever Vape my Menthol Ice so you can have mine!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki (11/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> John I'll send you a bottle of @Just B Maartjie with you parcel that should head your way this coming week. I liked it but I have realised that I will probably only ever Vape my Menthol Ice so you can have mine!


Wow!! Thanks so much @Rob Fisher that's super kind of you.

I can't say no to some Maartjie 

Thanks a mil!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (11/8/14)

Definitely @Yiannaki , @Just B naartjie is also on my list, along with just about every other flavour in her line  except grape, to me it tastes like new takkies, sorry B, no offence intended.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Yiannaki (11/8/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Definitely @Yiannaki , @Just B naartjie is also on my list, along with just about every other flavour in her line  except grape, to me it tastes like new takkies, sorry B, no offence intended.


Lol. Noted. I'll stick to buying new takkies and not vape them 

Speaking of @JustB I think it's time the condensed milk comes out of its dark corner and into the reo

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## johan (11/8/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Company: Eciggies
> Product Name: Toro Rouge
> 
> 
> ...


1.8% = 18mg 

via Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/8/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Speaking of @JustB I think it's time the condensed milk comes out of its dark corner and into the reo


 
Ditto! I have had mine for a week and a bit now... just don't want to spoil the effect because I hear it needs a week or two to steep... so I'll hang on for another few days!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Just B (11/8/14)

Morning @BumbleBee. No offense taken on my grape, but I must admit I am glad they taste like* NEW* takkies and not *OLD* takkies - now that would have been insulting

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki (11/8/14)

johan said:


> 1.8% = 18mg
> 
> via Tapatalk


Woopsie. Make sense now  I feel dumb for not knowing that 


Rob Fisher said:


> Ditto! I have had mine for a week and a bit now... just don't want to spoil the effect because I hear it needs a week or two to steep... so I'll hang on for another few days!


Rob, please share your thoughts once you do give it a good go!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (11/8/14)

Just B said:


> Morning @BumbleBee. No offense taken on my grape, but I must admit I am glad they taste like* NEW* takkies and not *OLD* takkies - now that would have been insulting


I had a juice once that tasted like old takkies, really really old! 

I don't know what it is with me, I really wanted to like a grape vape as I love grape flavoured stuff but every one I've tried so far has the same taste to it, some more than others... kinda reminds me of walking into a sporting goods store


----------



## Just B (11/8/14)

Smell associations can be terrible. I have it with the smell of coffee (vaping coffee). I got a tummy bug while vaping coffee and now when I smell it I just feel ill.....and I have the same problem. I love my coffee and really want to vape it.


----------



## BumbleBee (11/8/14)

Just B said:


> Smell associations can be terrible. I have it with the smell of coffee (vaping coffee). I got a tummy bug while vaping coffee and now when I smell it I just feel ill.....and I have the same problem. I love my coffee and really want to vape it.


Oh no! Not coffee!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Reonat (11/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Ditto! I have had mine for a week and a bit now... just don't want to spoil the effect because I hear it needs a week or two to steep... so I'll hang on for another few days!


I have struggled to wait and have vaped it a few times now and keep sneaking another and another little nip. It is delicious and smooth and spot on condensed milk yet is not sickly. I can definately see this as an ADV for lovers of sweeter juice. It also mixes well with other juices and tones down any sharp notes as I discovered when I accidentally mixed it with Mango. Have had to order more.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Yiannaki (11/8/14)

Just an update,

I haven't had a chance to taste any new flavours today, as im at work 

I will however get back into things later this evening.

Stay tuned!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (12/8/14)

Company: Lekka Vapors
Product: Peach & Apricot







Mod: Reo Grand
Atomiser: RM2
Coil Resistance: 0.61
Wicking Material: Cotton
Strength: 9mg

Reviewer Notes:

I'm not gonna lie, I had high hopes for this juice. It smelt simply awesome in the bottle and after trying elvis's breakfast, I had great expectations for my second ever Lekka Vapors juice.

To me, this liquid lacked any real sort of flavour. I was getting more of an apricot taste on the exhale but it was so feint, I had to really focus on what I was tasting. The taste that was coming through felt rather bland, flat and unspectacular. 

I was left unsatisfied with this liquid and a little disappointed. 


Overall rating: Blech


Similar to: Nothing I know of.


Edit: According to @Tristan this juice is ideal with a higher resistance coil, or between 7- 14 watts.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (12/8/14)

Thanks for your honest views @Yiannaki 
0.61 ohms is however a pretty powerful setup (around 29 watts)
Many say that the fruity flavours are better at lower power and the tobaccoes at higher power. 
I vape these sort of fruity juices at about 1.2 ohms. 
Just saying

@Tristan, do you have any views on the ideal power ranges for your juices?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (12/8/14)

Silver said:


> Thanks for your honest views @Yiannaki
> 0.61 ohms is however a pretty powerful setup (around 29 watts)
> Many say that the fruity flavours are better at lower power and the tobaccoes at higher power.
> I vape these sort of fruity juices at about 1.2 ohms.
> ...


 
Thanks for your input @Silver, i will most certainly recoil this evening and give this one another try!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (12/8/14)

Not necessary @Yiannaki , only if you want to
You did share what resistance you were using, so your impressions add value

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (12/8/14)

Silver said:


> Not necessary @Yiannaki , only if you want to
> You did share what resistance you were using, so your impressions add value


I think it deserves another shot, seeing as the bottle just smells so damn good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (13/8/14)

The Tastebox adventure continues 

Got a little side tracked but I've been sampling juices and taking notes! 

Now it's a matter of transferring those notes onto here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M4dm0nk3y (13/8/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Company: Eciggies
> Product Name: Toro Rouge
> 
> 
> ...


 
Personally I really like their Black Cherry juice - should give that one a try when you get a chance to (I myself love the fruity flavours). Loving the reviews! (Especially like the Reviewer's Notes, Overall Rating and Similar To sections you add with each review, A+ reviews )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (13/8/14)

M4dm0nk3y said:


> Personally I really like their Black Cherry juice - should give that one a try when you get a chance to (I myself love the fruity flavours). Loving the reviews! (Especially like the Reviewer's Notes, Overall Rating and Similar To sections you add with each review, A+ reviews )


Well if it isn't the resident battery guru  

Thanks a lot bro!

I will most definitely give the black cherry juice a go. Sounds interesting

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Tristan (13/8/14)

Thanks @Yiannaki , for taking the time to do a review of our Peach n Apricot blend. The flavour is best experienced at a Power range of 7w to 14w. A 1.6 ohm coil should give you a better taste, imo, as this is my favourite coil resistance (for flavour and clouds), in the Russian

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (13/8/14)

Tristan said:


> Thanks @Yiannaki , for taking the time to do a review of our Peach n Apricot blend. The flavour is best experienced at a Power range of 7w to 14w. A 1.6 ohm coil should give you a better taste, imo, as this is my favourite coil resistance (for flavour and clouds), in the Russian


Thanks so much for taking the time to have a look at the review @Tristan and to give input into the ideal power to vape it at. Clearly at 0.67 ohms I was most probably scorching the juice!

I will most certainly give it another go when I build a new coil and update my experience accordingly.

I just assumed it would be like Elvis's Breakfast and get even better at higher power levels

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (13/8/14)

Sorry for the delay 

As mentioned in my previous post, I've been sampling and using the notebook in the Tastebox to write down my thoughts etc 

Company: Liqua
Product Name: Bright Tobacco





Mod: Reo Grand
Atomiser: RM2
Coil Resistance: 0.67
Wicking Material: Cotton
Strength: 18mg

Reviewer Notes: 

I know I spoke about this in the review of the Witchers Brew : Devil's Cut, but to anyone who missed it, I'm not a tobacco juice guy, but I am vaping the tobacco juices with an open mind 

Random note: the colour of the liquid is what made me choose to vape it. I always assumed all tobacco liquids would be dark  I was fascinated by this lightly coloured tobacco liquid.

Having never vaped Liqua before I was a little apprehensive as I've read it's quite PG heavy. I personally didn't pick this up at all while vaping this juice. 

In regards to the taste, to me it can be described as a sweetish, Virginian style tobacco. The sweetness is very subtle, and it's not overpowering by any means.

To me this juice shined the most on exhale, the flavour during exhale was good, the sweet tobacco had an almost 'toasted' element about it. (It reminded me a bit of the twisp toasted tobacco)

However, things go very south in the after taste. I wasn't getting any of the flavour i was tasting on exhale. I felt like I was tasting a very unnatural, artifical flavour which I'm struggling to describe. Needless to say, this ruins the whole juice for me as I'm sure it would for others. 



Overall rating: Blech


Similar to: Twisp Toasted Tobacco (only not as nice)

Avoid if: Tobacco isn't your thing

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yiannaki (3/9/14)

So the tastebox is now on its way to the next member.

I would just like to say a big thank you for it having been sent my way.

I did manage to try all the juices in the box, but unfortunately couldn't find the time to give reviews to all of them 

If there is one thing this box has taught me is to be more open to tobacco flavours. They were something i was never too keen on but now im starting to appreciate them. 

A big thank you to @thekeeperza for organizing everything and doing a great job.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------

